# Boss plow won't lift



## Jwilkie_ bossplow (Dec 13, 2016)

I have a 2013 boss 7'6" sport duty poly straight blade. The plow will not lift I have checked all solenoid's and switched the hydraulic spools around to see if another function had problems it does the same thing no matter what solenoid or spools I switched. I checked the spools with a separate battery (and the solenoid's were hooked up) to make sure they opened properly. And switched the solenoid's. the plow will angle both ways fine and when I use the toggle on the side of the light bar during hook up the pump has enough pressure to push the front of the truck up. Again the plow does everything but lift. I took the hydraulic cylinder apart even and the seals are good and i changed the fluid. All electrical connectors on the plow got a fresh coating of dielectric grease also. Please help


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

When you try to lift, what happens. Pump run? Nothing?


----------



## Jwilkie_ bossplow (Dec 13, 2016)

dieselss said:


> When you try to lift, what happens. Pump run? Nothing?


Pump runs but it doesn't sound like it's under a load at all. I unhooked the ram from the plow and it won't even move the ram by itself


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

While your lifting it, you need to test light the lift coil and see if it's energizing as well.
Not a boss Guy so I can't tell you which one it is.


----------



## Jwilkie_ bossplow (Dec 13, 2016)

dieselss said:


> While your lifting it, you need to test light the lift coil and see if it's energizing as well.
> Not a boss Guy so I can't tell you which one it is.


Ok. dumb question but is that one of the solenoid's your talking about cause the one I have has magnetic solenoid's that open and close the hydraulic spools?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, they are called coils. When you command a function, the controller sends power to the coil to move the valve.

Do you have the wiring diagram from boss


----------

